# Help For Hereos Rubgy Match & X FACTOR '08



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.rfu.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/RFUHome.News_Detail/StoryID/20709

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red] 



> 20 international players from six countries who will join services rugby's top brass to
> raise £1m for the Help for Heroes fund for the care and rehabilitation
> of injured *British service personnel * who have served in Iraq and Afghanistan.



I am Going!  Sorry have I not mentioned this yet 

Anyone else going today


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

My friend from work went hun! Did you have a good time? xxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Aww you lucky thing Dizzy - Hope you had a fab day - definately had the weather!
My B&SIL both went - he's in the Marines, so a coach load of the boys/wives went up from Yeovil yesterday.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

DH & I had a great time, 
over a million pounds was raised as every ticket sale went to the hero's  
the atmosphere is amazing the roar of the crowd just fills you with emotion!
Ive added a couple of pictures to my gallery if anyone wants a peek 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Oooh I shall go and check them out now! xxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

DH was asked to play in the match, but his club wouldn't release him as he was needed for the game that day   They organised it wrong and should have played the game at the end of the season as they would have had more military players available. I would have loved to have gone and so would DS.

Dizzy, glad you had a wonderful day   Do you go to the Army Vs Navy matches?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

No, but I would like to, wouldnt know who I would want to win mind 

What a shame your DH was unable to play due to them getting the dates for it wrong  

I dont think we as a country support our troops enough   but thats a whole other topic  

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://xfactor.itv.com/stories/story-detail/item_100222.htm

/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> *Next week,* celebrating British Heroes
> The chosen songs will follow the legendary Big Band theme - celebrating a world premiere performance for an exceptional cause.
> 
> The third live show  of the series will unveil The X Factor finalists' first ever single, Heroes.
> It signals the start of The X Factor's campaign to support the sister charities *Help For Heroes * and *The British Legion Poppy Appeal. *


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OH Bugger!
We rushed out at the end well after Jason Robinson waved at me  (see Photo in gallery )
as were we parked we were the last car in and thought we had blocked people in!

Do you go to other rugby matches at twickers


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

My brother in law goes to the millinium stadium - says we should go too, 
not sure we can get in with our England shirts on   Dh says I would have to wear a coat until I am in  

And Im not talking to you if youve got Jasons autograph!   

and how in the heck did you get to meet royalty    

We had great seats to be honest,
further up than where I was stood for Jasons picture as I moved down to get it  

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am trying to put photos on to my gallery for you but they dont seem to be appearing even though I have shrunk them

Choose the save for web option in your photo softwear  and there is a technical help guide too if you need it.

We hung around a little while at the vip entrance after the match, 
a couple of years ago we did the tour of the stadium it was fantastic 

Weve not booked any match tickets yet, so you never know we could meet up yet


----------

